# My 622 Arrived today!



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

8 Days ahead of schedule and without an installer. I'll be hooking it up tonight, posting pictures of my install, first impressions, and screen shots. I'm excited!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

thecodeman said:


> 8 Days ahead of schedule and without an installer. I'll be hooking it up tonight, posting pictures of my install, first impressions, and screen shots. I'm excited!


Cool! Thanks! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

Finally I was home at 9:30, and got to crackin' on the install.

I had some more pictures but they turned out blurry. Guess I was sleepy:eek2:

Here she is in the box:









I did take pictures of what's included, but you've seen that stuff before. No cables came with mine, not component or HDMI or DVI-HDMI. Just coax.

Ran into a problem putting it into the entertainment center... the DPP diplexer made it too deep!









Not a problem though. Say hello to my little friend! 









Now that's better!









I dont have it activated yet, but it's all hooked up. Havent turned it on, I have to finish my phone wiring. For some reason I'm having a hard time converting the regular cat3 phone line to cat5, I have it punched down right everywhere but I still dont get a dial tone. 










Probably should finish that tonight so the Ghestappo doesn't complain about not having a phone connected.:nono2:


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Geeze, and here I'm pissy about having to move a 921 and a 211.
Shame on me!


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> Geeze, and here I'm pissy about having to move a 921 and a 211.
> Shame on me!


Haha, I just read your thread. Sounds like you have just about as much coax as I do strung through the house, but some of mine is for OTA HD/SD. I didnt get anything to return the 811 I have in, so I'm thinking I should return the 311 and use the 811 in the bedroom or keep the 311, move it to the second bedroom, and I could watch SD in the 2nd and third bedrooms and have HD in the living room/bedroom. Hmm...


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok, a little over a day since I've had it and shes up and running well. Like others, my install went smoothly if only I could have talked to the good CSR first. Here's how it went.

Called the first time, went for Tech Support. Guy was real nice, was doing everything and then the "computer wouldnt let him" close out my ticket/install because I wasnt a technician. He put me on hold a couple times "calling other departments" to see what could be done because he needed some "codes" to finish it out. He comes back on the line to be the bearer of bad news and that I cant activate unless im a technician because "it would violate company policy and I cant break the rules" and "its a receiver worth $1500 so we have to make sure its professionally installed". I dont know about you guys, but if Sat installs are anything like IT, real "professionals" arent exactly as abundant as you might think. I complained and asked to speak with his manager, but denied. I tried to explain that it was bunk that I would pay for the platinum package and have a receiver sitting here for another month {cant be here on the 21st anymore for origional install date} and not be able to watch what im paying for. No luck.

Called again, asked for Programming. Got a fast talking lady who thought I was an installer - I told her i needed to activate a 622 receiver. She asked a bunch of questions like what channel was tv 2 on (60) was there a phone line plugged in, what the receiver ID was , etc. She even asked to confirm the customer's phone. I said "i think the guys number is ..."  Shortly after, it was activated....

Called a third time to confirm my platinum package. They said I could keep my existing receivers (811 and 322) and with the platinum + locals it would be ~$120 a month. I told them I was undecided about returning so soon. As soon as I hung up, all the channels came on.

Finished wiring up my OTA HD antenna coax, and not using an amplifier with the 811 it had a hard time picking up locals. I dont know why, I live 10 minutes from all the antennas where they rebroadcast from, and have line of sight. There's a huge antenna in my attic for UHF/VHF/FM. My TV picked them all up (sony XBR960) but the 811 sucked at best. I went in the 622's setup and scanned for OTA HD channels, it found *40. Holy cow! Sure enough, all the channels have 85% or better strength, change faster than on the 811, and IMO look better. Watched a little ice skating in HD.

Dont forget to change your reciever out of dual mode if you want to record a tv show on tv1 and watch something else on tv1 also. Since I have OTA antenna, I can record 3 HD shows at once and watch something pre-recorded

Overall, I'm pleased with the receiver so far. Component cables are indescriminate from my dvi-hdmi monster cable on the 811 (I know, monster - yech). Let me know if I can help answer any questions 

My setup as of right now:









Olympics in HD OTA:







*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Do you have air space around your 622?
I'd be concerned about it overheating in an enclosed cabinet.


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

There's airspace behind it. The 811 got warm and it was passively cooled; we'll see how this one holds up. If it gets warm too, I'll need to put in that fan rack I have. *crosses fingers*


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

Now I'm planning to put the 811 in the master and use the 322 for the garage/office. I already have the coax for the 322 installed correctly to serve the master, so it looks like im going to need to pull out my coax in the attic and look to figure out how to run it to the office/garage, and run a standard cable to the 811 in the master. Let me put together a schematic in Dia, I'll post the image and see if you guys can help.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Codeman,

Nice setup....your entertainment center....I like it. Happen to know the name/brand, or where it is sold?


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

Rooms To Go  I can get specifics for you if you want. Just make sure that you watch the guys that bring it out and install it, they screwed up my shelf and "bridge" that connects the two piers, and are coming out today to fix it.


----------



## Bob M. (Feb 16, 2006)

thecodeman said:


> 8 Days ahead of schedule and without an installer. I'll be hooking it up tonight


I know what you mean. The box showed up and the install isn't until next week. Not real big on patience, so I started in for myself. First fun discovery was the 811 had DVI out and the 622 is HDMI. No cable in the kit! Ran out to contribute to the Rat Shack's bottem line and solved that problem. All went well 'till I got to the 
Activation screen. After giving my phone number to more people than a real stud at a singles bar, I finally got to talk to the Activation Man. Frustration Time - he told me I could not activate unless they closed out the install ticket and that would cancel the installer next week. Since I need the extra dish to get to 61.5, that was not a choice. The new box looks pretty in my rack, but I wish could see an actual program!


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

Bob M. said:


> I know what you mean. The box showed up and the install isn't until next week. Not real big on patience, so I started in for myself. First fun discovery was the 811 had DVI out and the 622 is HDMI. No cable in the kit! Ran out to contribute to the Rat Shack's bottem line and solved that problem. All went well 'till I got to the
> Activation screen. After giving my phone number to more people than a real stud at a singles bar, I finally got to talk to the Activation Man. Frustration Time - he told me I could not activate unless they closed out the install ticket and that would cancel the installer next week. Since I need the extra dish to get to 61.5, that was not a choice. The new box looks pretty in my rack, but I wish could see an actual program!


I had that same issue, and I even had the Dish1000 with DPP hardware. I didnt know it was against the rules to activate a receiver, which is what one CSR told me


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

thecodeman said:


> Rooms To Go  I can get specifics for you if you want. Just make sure that you watch the guys that bring it out and install it, they screwed up my shelf and "bridge" that connects the two piers, and are coming out today to fix it.


I found their site, and the page, but not that unit.
Any help would be appreciated. Perhaps the name of the manufacturer/model/style?
http://www.roomstogo.com/index.cfm?...umb&cat_id=75&cat_title=Entertainment Centers


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

James Long said:


> Do you have air space around your 622?
> I'd be concerned about it overheating in an enclosed cabinet.


Well, you called it. Got this tonight after setting several record timers and watching The Magnificent Seven. :grin: 









Time to look for a fan solution. FYI - this alert does not go away until the temerature drops to 120* F. Its internal fan was whirring away and I put a box fan on it on high for now. After it hits 120, it will reboot and look for satellites which was scary at first, but all is well now.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I had temperature problems with my 942 inside a closed cabinet. It didn't get that high. . But it was high enough to raise my concern.

I cut a hole in my cabinet and got a fan and DC transformer (variable voltage) from Radio Shack. That did the trick. My cabinet temp stays around 90 and the fan isn't even running at full voltage. Make sure you actually vent the air out of the cabinet (preferably near the top) and not just move it around inside the cabinet.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I know people who had XBOX360 heat issues bought one of those laptop cooling devices. It'a a flat unit with two fans in it. connects and gets power from a USB port. Might be an option?


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I ordered on February 1st and got an install date of 2/25. I've been anxiously awaiting for the big brown truck to arrive.

Today at 3:45 pm it did! My ViP622 was here, and connecting it up was a breeze. The switch check went smoothly and I got solid signals on 110, 119 and 129. It downloaded software or something for about 15 minutes, did a save, rebooted, gave me that scary "Your hard drive has been cleared" or something like that, and it started working. 

I checked out the various menus, scanned my locals and got a list of 27 digital channels (it counts sub-channels), but I couldn't receive anything on them. Just about everything in the EPG was red, so I decided to take a chance and get the receiver authorized.

I got a very nice woman CSR who was very organized about the entire process. She said she could get my receiver working and hold my install date for next week too. She asked for the two receiver numbers in the System Info section and the software that was indicated. 

She then asked me to go to the EPG. First all the analog satellite channels turned white. She asked me to check to see if I was getting USA. I was. Next she had me go to 9420 and asked me what color it showed. RED. One moment please. Bingo... it went white. Try to tune in an HD channel. I clicked on HDNet and there it was in beautiful HD. Next she asked me to go to ESPN2. It was there! She then asked me to check 8220, one of my locals. It was there, too. She then asked if I wanted my 811 and 501 DVR turned off. I said yes and tuned to the 811 and everything was already red on the EPG. She asked if I had any questions. I couldn't think of any, said thank you very much, and we were done.

It couldn't have gone any smoother. I lucked out and got a CSR who knew what she was doing!

I don't know if the installer will do anything when he comes next week. I now have a 500 for 110 and 119 and a 300 for 129. Will he replace it with a 1000? I don't know. Everything seems to be fine just like it is, so maybe he'll have one of the easiest install appointments of his career. I was thinking that if the 500 was replaced with a 1000 I could turn the 300 back to 148 so I could get KCBS out of LA. That's the only channel I can't get.

I ran through a lot of the various functions on the 622 tonight and it's working great! My OTA digitals are listed by virtual channel number right next to the local analog channels from Dish, i.e. 002-00, 002-01, etc. The OTA reception is very good, the hard drive is working perfectly, and I'm very pleased with the unit. Dish has a winner in the 622!

Larry
SF


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Unpacked my 622 yesterday and setup both remotes to control their respective TV's, A/V receiver, VCR, DVD. 

I'll wait for the installer before going further because I need a Dish 1000 to see the new channels. I will swap out my 6000 for the 622 the morning of the install and get all the inputs and outputs connnected. Then all the installer has to do is setup the Dish 1000 and switches. Looked through the manual and everything looks pretty simple. No info on hooking up TV2 using the Left-Right-Video output but that's what I feed TV2 with now from my 6000 so I'll just swap the cables over. I don't see anything to be gained by switching to the home distribution output. 

Looks like I'll want to use Single Mode. TV2 is in the kitchen adjacent to the living room. Can't imagine ever watching different channels on the two TVs. The sound from both would be audible in both rooms and drive you crazy. And I like the idea of having PIP again. My HDTV has it but it was only usable when I still had cable. Won't work on the digital inputs from satellite.


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

zer0cool said:


> I know people who had XBOX360 heat issues bought one of those laptop cooling devices. It'a a flat unit with two fans in it. connects and gets power from a USB port. Might be an option?


That's a great idea, never thought of that!


----------



## logicman (Feb 9, 2006)

How loud is the fan on the ViP622? Do you think the "whirl" will be noticable inside of an entertainment enclosure with no backing?

Logicman


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Larry Kenney said:


> I don't know if the installer will do anything when he comes next week. I now have a 500 for 110 and 119 and a 300 for 129. Will he replace it with a 1000? I don't know. Everything seems to be fine just like it is, so maybe he'll have one of the easiest install appointments of his career. I was thinking that if the 500 was replaced with a 1000 I could turn the 300 back to 148 so I could get KCBS out of LA. That's the only channel I can't get.
> Larry
> SF


Larry, Have you checked the signal level you are getting on 129 with your 300?
I've read here and there that the signal is quite low on a 1000, especially at the extremes, like perhaps here on the left coast. A Seattle user has significent problems with rainfade using a 1000.

PS. I haven't made the jump to a VIP yet. Doesn't seem necessary until the locals for SF are up.

PPS. I wonder if CBSHD from LA via the 148 dish will be moved to 129? Of course this will be a moot point once the SF locals are up.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

zer0cool said:


> I know people who had XBOX360 heat issues bought one of those laptop cooling devices. It'a a flat unit with two fans in it. connects and gets power from a USB port. Might be an option?


that's definitely a good idea. I was also going to recommend try removing the glass door. I had to pull the door off my cabinet to get the 921 in there but I'd think that would also help with airflow a LOT


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I went to Fry's and got an antec laptop cooler, two fans, aluminum, less than an 1" high, and usb powered. One of the fans makes a clicking noise and is considerably slower than the other. Back to fry's tomorrow... Middle Atlantic makes a fan panel I want, but I cant buy anywhere but from their dealer and cant even get a price online :-(


----------



## TOAST (Feb 9, 2006)

I would put 3 or 4 holes in the shelf the 622 sits on for air (1/2inch) being that all vents on the 622 are on the bottom. just a though. hope it helps.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

thecodeman said:


> Well, I went to Fry's and got an antec laptop cooler, two fans, aluminum, less than an 1" high, and usb powered. One of the fans makes a clicking noise and is considerably slower than the other. Back to fry's tomorrow... Middle Atlantic makes a fan panel I want, but I cant buy anywhere but from their dealer and cant even get a price online :-(


I think I have the same one, tap the fan a few times  I know mine at times squeels and I have start and stop the unit, and sometimes just hold the fan from spinning for a few seconds. Usually after a few seconds i can get it to go away and it's fine until some other random time I turn it on (it's at work, so i only use it a few times a week at best)


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

thecodeman said:


> Well, I went to Fry's and got an antec laptop cooler, two fans, aluminum, less than an 1" high, and usb powered.


Does the USB from the 622 actually work, as in powering the fans? That's nice to know...


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

Grandude said:


> Larry, Have you checked the signal level you are getting on 129 with your 300? I've read here and there that the signal is quite low on a 1000, especially at the extremes, like perhaps here on the left coast. A Seattle user has significent problems with rainfade using a 1000.
> 
> PS. I haven't made the jump to a VIP yet. Doesn't seem necessary until the locals for SF are up.
> 
> PPS. I wonder if CBSHD from LA via the 148 dish will be moved to 129? Of course this will be a moot point once the SF locals are up.


I'm getting signal levels of 75 to 87 from 129. The transponder with the SF locals on it is the lowest, by the way, but I haven't had any problems.

The ViP-622 is working great. Except for one reboot yesterday after making up my Favorites lists, it's been flawless. You'll love it when you get one.

As for CBSHD moving... it would be nice, but who know what they have in mind.

Larry
SF


----------



## thecodeman (Jan 31, 2006)

liferules said:


> Does the USB from the 622 actually work, as in powering the fans? That's nice to know...


Yes, the one in the front as well as the one in the back. They can be used also to hook up a digital camera to view a slideshow of your pictures.

I'm taking the antec laptop cooler back. Rooms to Go sent out some boneheads the first time they brought my entertainment center out and they stripped the mounts for my shelf that goes above the TV. Good news is, because this will be their 5th time to my house on this unit (lifetime warranty but they have to send someone out to verify and you have to be home and miss work) we went and complained and now are getting a whole new unit exchanged for free. Bad news is, I finally got everything wired up :-( So when they bring out my new unit, I'm putting the 622 by itself with a temperature controlled fan panel behind it, and taking out the glass in my doors. That should solve the issue. If it doesnt, I know how to watercool it


----------



## ozeyeo (Sep 1, 2004)

Have the 622, and for installation this Thursday 2/23. Current setup, have two dishes, one looking at 110 and 119, the second at 148. Question. Can I get rid of both those, and only use the Dish 1000. Thanks.


----------

